# Having issues with truecrypt



## thegolum35 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I get a problem trying to mount a Truecrypt file under FreeBSD 9.0 STABLE. Indeed, [cmd=]truecrypt file /mnt[/cmd] returns me 
	
	



```
Error: mount: /dev/md0: Invalid argument
```

How would I figure this out?

Thanks, Gollum.


----------

